

WebKit Isn’t Breaking the Web. You Are - benaston
http://www.webmonkey.com/2012/02/webkit-isnt-breaking-the-web-you-are

======
narkee
I think this highlights inherent flaws in the governing body approach to web
development standards.

I mean, if all the major browsers have it implemented already, why not remove
the prefix? In fact, why have the prefix at all? If a feature X is unavailable
on browser Y but implemented on browser Z, I can't see how the prefix Z makes
any difference to browser Y.

